# salifert test kit question



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I am trying to find out what is the "additional" KH liquid in the kit. It is on the left. Is it just refill?

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/DSC04871_zps0d4d7681.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

na sig, it's this checker solution; instead of using the regent, you use that and it's supposed to come out between 6.7-7.3dkh.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> na sig, it's this checker solution; instead of using the regent, you use that and it's supposed to come out between 6.7-7.3dkh.


sorry, do not get the point. Is it for comparison?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

sig said:


> sorry, do not get the point. Is it for comparison?


umm i don't think so, im pretty sure it's used to A) help you visualize the color change and B) to make sure that the kh-ind is still good.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

You use it instead of tank water to make sure the test kit is accurate. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks guys. got it

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

I was so stuck on this same thing and then youtube saved the day


----------

